# Music Toni Plutonij likes..



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2009)

I got bunch of questions on which music I like over time I've been registered here, what bands I listen to, do you like this band, that band..So I just felt like creating a thread where I'll post YouTube videos with music I like.

All kind of various bands within genres I like, and you can criticize my taste, bands I post, share opinion what you think, do you like, do you hate, do you find it pointless, whatever you like, I really won't mind any type of comment.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You don't have to post anything if you don't feel like, I'll also use this thread as a nice compilation of favorite songs, and I'll use it when I'll feel like watching these music videos/listen to songs......so yeah, I like this:


This band (and especially song) literally gives me goosebumps EVERY time I hear it.


Some madness and a great laugh!


Some singalong cheer!


I get total urge to destroy!


----------



## zeromac (Dec 27, 2009)

sounds black and very goth/emo


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> sounds black and very goth/emo








Emo sounds like this?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't know that!


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

No wonder you have your mohawk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like the second last one... Sounds punkish.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2009)

First two is Psychobilly, third is a singalong Punk, and last one is HardCore Punk.


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

i dnt like ur musikz! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wheres the Trance Music at? XD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> i dnt like ur musikz!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trance is brainwashing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I'd have to choose something electronic, I'd go for this:


This would suit my needs!


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




........ THAT was some ear bleedingly BAD music lol
Are you shitting me Toni? Srsly? XD
WtH WAS that!?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2009)

But to post some classics!











*Posts merged*



			
				outgum said:
			
		

> ........ THAT was some ear bleedingly BAD music lol
> Are you shitting me Toni? Srsly? XD
> WtH WAS that!?


I didn't say it was good, I say I'd listen to that if I had to pick something within Techno. I find it.....interesting....


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> *snip
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...



Classics arnt too bad, and i also just noticed from your quote, its 4.22AM for you?! What the heck are you doing up?
You like any Anime theme songs? XD


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 27, 2009)

God Toni, why the F do you live so far away! We really need to make music with one another, we could be masters at it! I was loving all the songs you posted, my favorite were the last two because they were more Punkish but the first two were good too!


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 27, 2009)

Listen to more VAC toni..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 27, 2009)

Never heard Demented Are Go!  That's a top track right there.  Gonna have to grab some of their other stuff as well.  Always loved The Klingonz as well!  That Moskwa track is great as well.  And the classics are well, classics!  White Riot is my favourite Clash tune!  Keep the tunes coming!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Classics arnt too bad, and i also just noticed from your quote, its 4.22AM for you?! What the heck are you doing up?
> You like any Anime theme songs? XD


Ahhh, nah, forgot to change the clock....it's 3:30 AM now.....Working on something, yeah, I should go to sleep....

Nah, don't watch anime, so I don't listen to any theme songs.....Actually, and soundtrack I ever listened outside the movie was Terminator and Terminator 2!


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> But to post some classics!
> *snip



Excellent taste in Punk Rock!

You basically have my 2 favorite Pistols songs in there.

Do you like The Stooges?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Never heard Demented Are Go!  That's a top track right there.  Gonna have to grab some of their other stuff as well.  Always loved The Klingonz as well!  That Moskwa track is great as well.  And the classics are well, classics!  White Riot is my favourite Clash tune!  Keep the tunes coming!


Will do it, I figured to do this to share some music I listen to, as many people seem to be interested in it (not particular music, but my interests), and I knew some people will be up to actually listening it!

Demented Are Go is one of my favorite bands, they are really Demented, in true meaning of the word, especially Sparky, the vocal, they are banned from playing in USA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Be sure to check them out, if you'll have trouble finding tracks, let me know!
Klingonz are very good, but not as interesting as DAG.

And classic....is classic.....I have quite few favorite Clash songs, but White Riot is up there on the top!


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 27, 2009)

Toni listen to more VAC now D:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> God Toni, why the F do you live so far away! We really need to make music with one another, we could be masters at it! I was loving all the songs you posted, my favorite were the last two because they were more Punkish but the first two were good too!
> Yeah
> 
> 
> ...


Velvet Acid Christ?! (had to Google 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Heard one song on YouTube now, and it's way too mellow for my taste.....It was boring


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 27, 2009)

You need some Velvet Acid Christ into you now toni!

EDIT: What song might this have been?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> You need some Velvet Acid Christ into you now toni!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Listened to one more song.......sounds the same.....mellow....

EDit: The Dark Inside Me was teh first one....and second one was Hard Technology..

Second one was a bit better..


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 27, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> PettingZoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, those aren't what you should be going for toni

Listen to stuff like Slut, Pretty Toy, Phucking Phreak, Sex Disease, Decypher (force = authority re, and Exquisite Stench.

Those are a few of some excellent stuff man.

*Posts merged*

The first 4 are probably some of my most favourites


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Eh, those aren't what you should be going for toni
> 
> Listen to stuff like Slut, Pretty Toy, Phucking Phreak, Sex Disease, Decypher (force = authority re, and Exquisite Stench.
> 
> ...


Checked out all of them, and they are all slow, too melodic, save singing.....really not my thing....I don't say it's a bad music, I simply don't "hear" it..

EDIT: Songs I listen to are usually fast, aggressive, wild, chaotic, loud etc. it has to raise me, make me happy, cheer me.


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> PettingZoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some of them scare me XD


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 27, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> PettingZoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VAC has some of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, some of it like Futile (Nazi Bastard) and some others. Though I won't try and force it on you anymore lol, though if you go through some more of their stuff you might find some stuff you like guarantied.

EDIT: lol outgum


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Some of them scare me XD
> You're a manly man! You shouldn't be scared so easily! This music has a strong attitude, everyone should have an attitude!
> 
> 
> ...


Well, not so sure about the music, but I've seen two videos and they are great, they really have great music videos!


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Never got too much into Stooges, but I really prefer them (and Iggy Pop) to most other rock bands



Ah I figured since Stooges were Protopunk(or so wikipedia says), you would like them. 

You probably won't like the rest of the music I like since they are either Rock, Hard Rock or Heavy Metal.

What about Ramones? Have been listening to them quite a lot recently.


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 27, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Well, not so sure about the music, but I've seen two videos and they are great, they really have great music videos!


Yes, their music videos are quite nice. An interesting thing that lured me into listening to VAC was alot of the movie and tv show samples they use in their music.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ramones are amazing.....Love their cartoonish style, and they have great songs..
One of my favorite songs:


And I'm not that keen on old rock, don't like Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Deep Purple but I really like AC DC!


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 27, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THAT RAMONES SONG! Also the film clip is great!


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 27, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I would love to play with you in some Punk band because you play true Punk, I have been in some Punk projects that I like with some of my friends but its not true Punk like the stuff you listen to and play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But definitely, hit me up sometime when you record those tracks, I'd love to play a nice beat to them!


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Dec 27, 2009)

The Carpenters - Rainy Days and Sundays get me down
Barry White's greatest hits
Anything by Peaches and Herb


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 30, 2009)

Well as Toni hasn't posted in here for a few days I thought I'd sneak some videos in.  Not sure if these are his favourite tracks or not, but I hazard I guess he likes the bands at least. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Peter and the Test Tube Babies


Oi Polloi


GBH


King Kurt


Slaughter and The Dogs


----------



## DSGamer64 (Dec 30, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> i dnt like ur musikz!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trance isn't music


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd like to recommend you The Horrors.  I did recommend something to you last year that you liked but I cant remember what it was.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 1, 2010)

Trolley....you really know me too well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love every single track you listed, and slideshow on the Slaughter and The Dogs is from This is England, love that movie!

Let's continue with stuff I enjoy!






And this is just......incredible....amount of energy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I figure not many will like this)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 6, 2010)

My all time favorite band:





Exploited, they have far better songs....but this video is just insane:


..and one classic:


----------

